# Chicom fighting knife/letter opener



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Going through a box of my brothers old knick knacks I found not only the owners manuel to the thutty thutty but a odd looking knife that seemed like might be a hit with any folks with a knife fetish on here. Its sharp enough to peel a grape. How much is it worth and who wants to buy it? Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That's awesome @bigwheel

Wonder if someone with a special knife polishing skill might want to pony up some of his/her retirement money for this jewell?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I mean that thing has got to be priceless


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

If not priceless at the very least $4 plus shipping on Ebay 
That's without a mirror edge finish though 
Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a real cool blade man. That should be polished, does anybody know someone?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If this item is in the "heirloom" category, I wouldn't do anything to it. In fact, depending on its age and value I might not even polish out minor surface rust. A pit might be deeper than perceived.

Having said that, I know lots of guys who got a knife handed down to them by their grandfathers and decided to use the knife in the field. To that I would watch the metal parts for this surface rust. If it's this old it might be more non-stainless steel.

I've seen some knives that were placed into their sheaths for storage, and had the blade pit.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice. Looks to me like it came straight from Middle-earth, or leastwise best of the best from _Cutlery Corner. _

$239.95 in retail value, i'd say.

Best kept over the mantle. Don't sell.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

It's a beaut Clark


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> $239.95 in retail value, i'd say.


Annie, if this is your new profession, please hurry over to my knife vault! I bought most of those knives for 40 bucks years ago, and I wonder just what they are worth now! I was on the "polishing end" of the process...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, if this is your new profession, please hurry over to my knife vault! I bought most of those knives for 40 bucks years ago, and I wonder just what they are worth now! I was on the "polishing end" of the process...


From _Cutlery Corner?!_ Seriously? _You did?!_ Hubs used to love watching that late night....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, if there's a show about knives, sharpening or collecting, I make sure I watch it! Sadly, there aren't that many of these shows in my area, short of those on the weekend that discuss carpentry. If anything, I'm getting more and more out of the loop.

The most radical and 'modern' alloy I know of is ZDP-189. No kidding, that was the last of the "super steels" that I researched.

As you know, I got a part-time job at a hardware outlet, but they closed and I went back to straight sharpening. As for that alloy ZDP-189, I wonder if I have the right stones to shape it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My friend found a nice, sharp spear point in the creek while fishing, it's still sharp.

About 6" with haft.

CAN @tourist polish it?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It's flint/chert


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> CAN @tourist polish it?


In truth, I'm not sure.

I have not purchased polishing stones in more than five years. During that time lots of stuff was invented. I wouldn't be surprised if the alloys we knew "back in the day" have now been re-formulated to provide superior polishing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> In truth, I'm not sure.
> 
> I have not purchased polishing stones in more than five years. During that time lots of stuff was invented. I wouldn't be surprised if the alloys we knew "back in the day" have now been re-formulated to provide superior polishing.


I dunno. Many times, "New and Improved" is Madison Avenue-speak for "Still Lousy Even Though We Only Raised The Price".


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I think I saw a similar knife being sold at a trinket shop located in a Denver mall. My wife bought a couple of similar knives for me a long time ago. I didn't have the heart to tell her that they were gimmicks. For the heck of it ... I tried to sharpen them but decided that I was wasting my time. I'm not saying that the knife in the OP was or is as bad as the two my wife got me but the box looked very similar.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@ActionJackson, have you tried a very fine polishing stone--one that feels smooth when you rub your finger on it!

With fragile items I use the finest stone I have and rub gently. If there's no one in your area that carries the full spectrum of stones, go onto the website and look for "*Ken Schwartz*." He's an old friend and knows more about abrasives than some knife makers.

I have just shy of 40 of his stones. They take decades to wear, and he backs up everything he sells.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> @ActionJackson, have you tried a very fine polishing stone--one that feels smooth when you rub your finger on it!
> 
> With fragile items I use the finest stone I have and rub gently. If there's no one in your area that carries the full spectrum of stones, go onto the website and look for "*Ken Schwartz*." He's an old friend and knows more about abrasives than some knife makers.
> 
> I have just shy of 40 of his stones. They take decades to wear, and he backs up everything he sells.


Howdy. I have nearly 300 knives in my collection and several different sharpening systems including a 4000 grit stone by North. I probably could have put a nice edge on my novelty knives but didn't see the point in it. I keep my hunting knife and everyday carry sharp and that's about it. The rest of my knives are either an investment for future trade/sale or knives that I used to use but no longer use.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well guess I best go get the knife out of the safe deposit vault at the bank since it dont seem valuable enough to put any grandkids through medical school or whatever. I will move it to the vault in the prepper shack..man cave. Thanks. Ive got the home made root beer and cigarettes down to a science for using as barter during the coming Hard Times. Now old Howard Ruff was my favorite Utah. Mormon..right next to dear old Glenn. He and I are very tight ya know?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@ActionJackson, I'm with you. I have my "pretty" knives that are more collector's items, and I have my "usin' " stuff.

For example, I happened to see a 44 dollar knife in an *A.G. Russell* catalog, and on a whim, I ordered one.

Good thing I did! It's the toughest, sharpest and most durable folder I've ever owned!

My point is that sometimes you have to step out of your comfort zone and do research on both the oldest examples and the newest ones. I also have one of their Krudo Mozaik Folders, and I never leave the house without it. I have been using and testing folders for decades, and the Krudo is simply the best. Yes, you might have to touch it up--I would do that in any year that ends in a "5"...


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

> @ActionJackson , I'm with you. I have my "pretty" knives that are more collector's items, and I have my "usin' " stuff.
> 
> For example, I happened to see a 44 dollar knife in an A.G. Russell catalog, and on a whim, I ordered one.
> 
> ...


 @The Tourist. My hunting (or more of a bushcrafting) knife is a Bark River Bravo 1. I love it. My EDC is a Spyderco Stretch. Thin, light, but super durable. Spydercos aren't my number one favorite knives but this has served me well for about 10 years. I just gave it a good sharpening yesterday on my new Ken Onion Work Sharp. I really love this new device!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Action Jackson*, *sigh* you mentioned sharpening. I have a production sharpener I needed for my business before I retired. I was quite popular, as everyone came over with a dull knife!

As for the A.G. Russell catalog, I always look for new items in the cutlery world. Obviously catalogs portray items that are new and fancy as opposed to handy and durable. However, I got tired of buying expensive stuff that cut almost as nice as the stuff I find in the catalog.

Clients find it hard to believe that the knife in my jeans is usually only worth about 30 bucks. I always check the pedigree of the alloy before I consider the folder itself. For knives that are intended to live a hard life in "the world" I usually choose a mundane alloy. All edges are going to get scuffed, chipped or outright dinged otherwise they are just expensive jewelry.

With that, I take a good natured ribbing. My friends usually smirk that my edges cost more than the folder itself. For example, the folder I am now polishing is supposedly a knife designed for the Fire Department. As stated, it cost less than most knives I own. The first one I owned from that company needed a complete face-lift, but finally polished like a scalpel. I've wondered what happened to knives that came razor sharp from the factory. Some of the first knives I purchased as a youth were ready to do surgery right out of the box.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep sensing some deep seated knife fetishes around this place. I sure loved my machette back in boy scouts. Could fell a saplings or dehead a snattle rake right quick. Accidently stuck the point deep in between a pals eyes on the back swing when he was lookng over my shoulder trying to learn how to chop wood with it. Forutuanely an inch either way woulda prob took out an eye.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> I keep sensing some deep seated knife fetishes around this place. I sure loved my machette back in boy scouts. Could fell a saplings or dehead a snattle rake right quick. Accidently stuck the point deep in between a pals eyes on the back swing when he was lookng over my shoulder trying to learn how to chop wood with it. Forutuanely an inch either way woulda prob took out an eye.


Your senses are accurate. I've been a huge fan of knives since my dad gave me an Old Timer friction folder when I was a little kid. He then bought me a bone-handled skinner when I was around 12. I've been addicted ever since. I have about 300 knives in my collection but haven't purchased anything new in the past 4 years or so. I guess enough is enough!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@ActionJackson*, You seem to be my brother by another mother. Like you, I have two drawers full of knives. Every new pair of blue jeans I buy immediately gets two knives (one in each front pocket) without a thought.

Granted, some of the folders I have purchased are not jackknives, but defensive folders. *sigh* To that end, I think the place for defensive edges is nearing its end. Every mother's son has a pistol of some kind. Sadly, even I have reached for a small pistol before a knife in going to the mall.

Having said that, I enjoy my hobby and keep looking for items I have seen but never purchased. One of my latest knives was my kind of item! The blade and edge looked like they were made by a private cutler. The handle, however, looked like a bargain basement entity. To that end, I shoved this knife into my pocket, and it seems like this folder was made for my personal request.

When knives get too fancy they wind up in a drawer. As I get older I like to play with my toys.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> *@ActionJackson*, You seem to be my brother by another mother. Like you, I have two drawers full of knives. Every new pair of blue jeans I buy immediately gets two knives (one in each front pocket) without a thought.
> 
> Granted, some of the folders I have purchased are not jackknives, but defensive folders. *sigh* To that end, I think the place for defensive edges is nearing its end. Every mother's son has a pistol of some kind. Sadly, even I have reached for a small pistol before a knife in going to the mall.
> 
> ...


I carry gun and knife.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I carry gun and knife.


Sadly, I have made the same choice over the last few months. I guess I wanted "The Peoples Republik of Madison" to tough out the national outrage of "_an automatic firearm in every pot_."

I used to walk dark Madison streets at 2:00AM in the morning with nothing more than a 'team jacket' and a rudimentary jackknife. Now I wouldn't walk down State Street without two buddies and some slick firearms. The Madison you might remember is long gone.

I went to my doctor's office one day and noticed that "Josey's" diner appeared to have been moved or closed. It looks like the old "Spaghetti Corners" is just a memory. But to be fair, I don't even walk around in suburbia anymore without some defensive item. Having been born in Milwaukee I guess I should know better. I worked my way through college at a hardware company on 32nd and Center. I wouldn't go there now with sometime fetching in Kevlar...


----------

